# How can you tell when a male cat has been neutered?



## Liane (31 December 2014)

I am looking to get a cat for my grandmother after her cat died, I have found a suitable cat (she is very specific on what she wants!) and it is apparently neutered, but how can I tell if this is the case? This may be very obvious &#128522; but just wanted to check with somebody who knows!


----------



## missmatch (31 December 2014)

Have a feel - no testicles = neutered kitty


----------



## Liane (31 December 2014)

Ok thank you, so it will be obvious then!!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Alec Swan (31 December 2014)

They don't exactly swing about in the breeze,  if you see what I mean,  but they are there,  and visible.  They'll each be about the size of a small grape and,  as I say,  without chords.  I hope that's of help!

Alec.

ets.  God,  what a discussion for New Years Eve;  a tom cat's nadgers!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 December 2014)

This is my sister's siamese just before he was castrated. You can clearly see his balls - nicely emphasised by his colouring - in this slightly out of focus photo of him having a super time playing with Percy. 







I added this one to prove that the siamese does actually a have a head!


----------



## Orson Cart (31 December 2014)

I would further add to be careful what you squeeze - there are also scent glands at the back ... a squeeze in the wrong place (regardless of cat being neutered or not) and you will squirt ickiness all over the place!


----------



## Liane (31 December 2014)

&#55357;&#56834; thank you everybody, most helpful!! (And made me laugh when I explained to OH I now have a picture of a Tom cats bits!)

And sorry to disturb everybody's new year with a Tom cats nadgers &#55357;&#56860;


----------



## Liane (31 December 2014)

Eta gorgeous cats Faracat &#128512;


----------



## Meowy Catkin (31 December 2014)

Liane said:



			Eta gorgeous cats Faracat &#55357;&#56832;
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. 

I hope that the cat turns out to be perfect.


----------



## Kallibear (1 January 2015)

They're def obvious but should add that they don't hang between the legs like most animals but stick out the back. 

If it's an older cat then it's also obviously if it's a tom as they're much heavier and squarer in the head and shoulders with much thicker, more muscled skin.


----------

